# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  What is better, Gold American Eagles, Canadian Maples, or Krugerrands?

## AmericasLastHope

Pros, Cons?

I know the American Eagle is 22 carat (with some silver and copper) but still 1 full ounce of gold.  This helps preserve the gold, correct?  Whereas the Maple and Krugerrand are pure gold.

----------


## fr33domfightr

> Pros, Cons?
> 
> I know the American Eagle is 22 carat (with some silver and copper) but still 1 full ounce of gold.  This helps preserve the gold, correct?  Whereas the Maple and Krugerrand are pure gold.


The coins that are 22 Karat are that way to make them HARDER, as gold is a fairly soft metal.  Twenty-four Karat coins could get deformed more easily as people handle them, compared to the harder (more durable) 22 Karat coins.

If you think you'll be using them later for transactions, get some 22K.  If you like them just for the store of wealth, get the 24K.


FF

----------


## clb09

What is better, Gold American Eagles, Canadian Maples, or Krugerrands?
Pros, Cons?

This can also be a good reference point:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Gold_coins

Cheers!

----------


## Chosen

Hey, I have to say Canadian Maple Leafs. The main reason is that the Maple Leafs are .999 pure.  They are minted without the use of strengthening alloys, a technique they have perfected. US Mint coins are okay but they are .9167 and Kuggerands are much more well known and .917.

My recommendation is always Maple Leafs. Whether or not an item has to be assayed is critical.

----------


## Chosen

Just thought I would add that Credit Suisse make some great little bars in grams. They come well preserved with certified documentation. They are also .999

----------


## jonahtrainer

> Pros, Cons?
> 
> I know the American Eagle is 22 carat (with some silver and copper) but still 1 full ounce of gold.  This helps preserve the gold, correct?  Whereas the Maple and Krugerrand are pure gold.


Bullion is bullion.  The Eagles are some what different because they are Legal Tender.

----------


## tron paul

eagles have the highest premium over spot metal prices.

silverbids.com has graphs with the info.

----------


## lucius

ymmv:

from *The Ten Commandments of Gold & Silver Buying* http://the-moneychanger.com/commandments.phtml

"*Moneychanger, why do you recommend gold coins like Krugerrands, Austrian 100 Coronaes, and Mexican 50 Pesos, and what are they?*

          We recommend these foreign coins because they cost less per ounce and give you more gold for your money than the American Eagle gold coin series.  All of these coins are well known in the industry and any dealer will readily buy them.

          The 22 karat South African Krugerrand gold coin contains exactly one troy ounce of fine (pure) gold.  The American Eagle copied the Krugerrands specifications, and is minted to exactly the same weight and fineness.

          The Austrian 100 Coronae is an official re-strike from the Austrian mint.  It is 20 karat (90% pure) and contains exactly 0.9802 troy ounce fine gold.

          The Mexican 50 Peso is an official re-strike from the 400-year old Mexico City mint.  A 20 karat coin, it contains exactly 1.2057 troy ounce of fine gold.

          These three coins take turns as the cheapest coin on our price sheet."

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Hey, I have to say Canadian Maple Leafs. The main reason is that the Maple Leafs are .999 pure.  They are minted without the use of strengthening alloys, a technique they have perfected. US Mint coins are okay but they are .9167 and Kuggerands are much more well known and .917.
> 
> My recommendation is always Maple Leafs. Whether or not an item has to be assayed is critical.


My understanding is that they all have 1 ounce of gold in the coins.

----------


## Bruno

> Bullion is bullion.  The Eagles are some what different because they are Legal Tender.


True, but isn't that laughable that they would be legal tender worth 2% of their value in gold?

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> Bullion is bullion.  The Eagles are some what different because they are Legal Tender.


So that said, if I were to buy an American Eagle at $750, hold it for a year and sell at $2,000 would I not have to pay taxes on the profits I made since it's legal tender?

Or let's say, there is an acre of land someone is selling for $2,000 but I convince the owner to sell it to me for $50 (American Eagle Gold coin).  The transaction could be written up as a $50 sale and I could pay the taxes with FRN's on the $50?

----------


## Deborah K

I don't think it matters at this juncture.  Whatever you can get your hands on, get it!

----------


## gls

> So that said, if I were to buy an American Eagle at $750, hold it for a year and sell at $2,000 would I not have to pay taxes on the profits I made since it's legal tender?
> 
> Or let's say, there is an acre of land someone is selling for $2,000 but I convince the owner to sell it to me for $50 (American Eagle Gold coin).  The transaction could be written up as a $50 sale and I could pay the taxes with FRN's on the $50?


From what I can tell this is a grey area. I remember reading about a businessman who paid his employees in 1 OZ Gold Eagles, and on their taxes the employees reported the $50 face value of the coins instead of their value in gold content. I think they actually won in court

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> From what I can tell this is a grey area. I remember reading about a businessman who paid his employees in 1 OZ Gold Eagles, and on their taxes the employees reported the $50 face value of the coins instead of their value in gold content. I think they actually won in court


I did find this on Wikipedia...

"However, in a setback for the I.R.S., a Las Vegas jury refused to convict[4] nine defendants on any of the 116 charges brought against them valuing Gold eagles with their legal tender value for tax purposes. The jury hung because it could not decide if the defendants were aware that they had to declare the market value of the coins, not their face value."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Gold_Eagle

----------


## Chosen

> My understanding is that they all have 1 ounce of gold in the coins.


Well that depends on the size of the coin. I own a lot of 1/10 oz Maple Leaf coins. What that number refers to, like .999 is gold purity. Some coins, like the American eagles have strengthening alloys added. For example, if you get a hold of an old British Sovereign it will turn out to be the least pure, this was due to techniques at minting time and it was used as common currency, so it had to stand up to the riggers of common coinage. It had a great deal of strengthening compounds added, thus less purity.

----------


## fr33domfightr

> Pros, Cons?
> 
> I know the American Eagle is 22 carat (with some silver and copper) but still 1 full ounce of gold.  This helps preserve the gold, correct?  Whereas the Maple and Krugerrand are pure gold.



If you're thinking about the Canadian Maple Leaf, you might consider the American Gold Buffalo.  It's 1oz@.9999 Fine as well.


FF

----------


## tuckessee

All are essentially equal, especially if you're concerned with the bullion value only.

I personally prefer the Austrian Philharmonics, which are 24 kt.  

Maple Leafs are my least favorite because of the royal b*tch on the obverse and because the coins themselves are considerably more thick (and therefore less wide) than Gold Eagles,  Philharmonikers or K-rands.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> From what I can tell this is a grey area. I remember reading about a businessman who paid his employees in 1 OZ Gold Eagles, and on their taxes the employees reported the $50 face value of the coins instead of their value in gold content. I think they actually won in court…


AS do Hedge fund managers on a $1 annual salary and then their cut of the capital gains is just that: Capital Gains!

No FICA, no SS, SDI, No LDI No UI...


just a 15% capital gains deduction...  then the mortgage interest on their estate on tax day washes the 15% Cap Tax...


Love the TAX LOOPHOLES!

BTW, this is a great way to have an Employer pay you in $50 Gold Eagles if you have Tax Leans, Garnishments, etc against... A nice Big Middle Finger against the US Treasury and any State Tax board!


It time to USE the LOOPHOLES to YOUR advantage...  YeeHaw! 

PS: If the thieving governments attempt to kill this and go by "Valuation"... FRNs are worthless!

----------


## Arklatex

No philharmonics?  Those are my recommendation.  Hah i agree with tuckessee

Where can you find the gold pesos at good price?

----------


## Chosen

The Gold 50 Pesos is kind of an old coin and in my opinion are some of the worst gold coins ever minted. The imprint quality and general craftsmanship are terrible. Plus they are generally chocked full of alloys...In any event you can only buy the larger denominations and some places will only sell in minimums of 20oz.

This place sells single 1oz coins:
http://www.pandaamerica.com/details....grp=1&categ=11

----------


## ILUVRP

I buy China gold panda coins, every year they change the design......they are very collectable as well as a great investment......i do know that if the price of gold goes to a very high level (>$ 2000/oz) the 1 oz gold coins will not go as high as the world price......when gold went to about $850 in the early 80's , dealers/coin shops were only paying about 700-750 per ounce.......i only buy 1/20,1/10, 1/4 ounce coins as they will trade at the price of gold or higher......if i were buying as protection vs the $ i would buy the cheapest gold i could find.......i also buy gold bracelets and chains ( 14k or 18k ) on ebay, you can get them at melt value many times....

----------


## John of Des Moines

> I buy China gold panda coins, every year they change the design......they are very collectable as well as a great investment......i do know that if the price of gold goes to a very high level (>$ 2000/oz) the 1 oz gold coins will not go as high as the world price......when gold went to about $850 in the early 80's , dealers/coin shops were only paying about 700-750 per ounce.......i only buy 1/20,1/10, 1/4 ounce coins as they will trade at the price of gold or higher......if i were buying as protection vs the $ i would buy the cheapest gold i could find.......i also buy gold bracelets and chains ( 14k or 18k ) on ebay, you can get them at melt value many times....


When gold was $1050 the guy at the coin shop was paying $1025.  At the time it was a $50 swing between the buy v. sell price.

----------


## lucius

> I buy China gold panda coins, every year they change the design......they are very collectable as well as a great investment......i do know that if the price of gold goes to a very high level (>$ 2000/oz) the 1 oz gold coins will not go as high as the world price......when gold went to about $850 in the early 80's , dealers/coin shops were only paying about 700-750 per ounce.......i only buy 1/20,1/10, 1/4 ounce coins as they will trade at the price of gold or higher......if i were buying as protection vs the $ i would buy the cheapest gold i could find.......i also buy gold bracelets and chains ( 14k or 18k ) on ebay, you can get them at melt value many times....


Welcome!

I like pandas too: pandas are for collecting, but pricey for bullion. I stick to krugs, pesos, francs, whatever is cheapest. I buy jewelery as well.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The 22 karat South African Krugerrand gold coin contains exactly one troy ounce of fine (pure) gold.  The American Eagle copied the Krugerrands specifications, and is minted to exactly the same weight and fineness.


Partly wrong. They have the same fineness, but the Gold Eagle has some silver, the Krugerrand does not. The Krugerrand has a more copper look to it than other gold bullion coins (as the Krugerrand is just gold and copper).

----------


## ILUVRP

> When gold was $1050 the guy at the coin shop was paying $1025.  At the time it was a $50 swing between the buy v. sell price.


I really think it all has to do with how fast the movement is , if the price goes up slow and retraces then up again the price will be close to spot...........in the 1980's move, it was very fast and no one would take chances......the 80's move in gold/silver was the result of Bunker Hunt-some arab-a south american trying to corner the silver mkt , they ran silver to $ 55 on the NY exchange.........then the exchange changed the rules, they limited the # of contracts a non-hedger could to 1000 contracts, they raised the margin req to about 50% , all there was left was sellers.......in 2 days  gold dropped about 200$ an oz.......i think that is why no one would pay spot prices........I  still think the smaller coins are better to buy, BUNKER SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT A SILVER MINE , THEN THEY COULD NOT HAVE STOPPED HIM........

----------


## AmericasLastHope

What are your thoughts on British Sovereigns?

----------


## angelatc

> AS do Hedge fund managers on a $1 annual salary and then their cut of the capital gains is just that: Capital Gains!
> 
> No FICA, no SS, SDI, No LDI No UI...
> 
> 
> just a 15% capital gains deduction...  then the mortgage interest on their estate on tax day washes the 15% Cap Tax...


I am not sure who gave you your Wall Street payroll inside information, but I can absolutely assure you that a commission and/or a management fee paid to a fund advisor or money manager is most assuredly *not* treated as a capital gain by the IRS, and is most assuredly indeed subject to the taxes you have listed there.

If the hedge fund is managing only his / her own funds, then he/she doesn't need to pay a salary.  If they have other people's money in the pot, then their fees are absolutely taxed as normal income.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> What are your thoughts on British Sovereigns?


No thoughts on British Sovereigns?

----------


## DFF

I don't know much about Sovereigns which "probably" means they're cheaper than "the big three" but command less when you go to sell them. 

As far as the cream of the crop between AGEs, Maples, and Krugs - AGEs.

All contain an ounce of Gold, but AGEs are the most coveted, and subsequently command a (slightly) higher price.

----------

